# Haplochromis sp. "Uganda Fire Red"



## yayfish24 (Jun 24, 2008)

anyone have these and are willing to sell? i would need them shipped to pa. let me know if u have them


----------



## yayfish24 (Jun 24, 2008)

i see a few people have looked at this. anyone know where i can get these guys??


----------



## rhansme (Aug 15, 2005)

http://www.davesfish.com/index.php

He usually has them in stock.


----------

